# Dudley Swap Sunday  June 5th



## mike j (May 10, 2016)

Just happened to check Old Roads site & it's on.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for posting Mike. I've been trying to get on here to post for a few days now but just couldn't find the time. See y'all there!


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2016)

Good to know!  Thanks !!!!


----------



## Barto (May 13, 2016)

Ahh, very cool, will be looking for treasures.  Just did Brimfield today....this the season


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 13, 2016)

Ive never been there i might wanna check this out !!!


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2016)

Barto said:


> Ahh, very cool, will be looking for treasures.  Just did Brimfield today....this the season




How did you do at Brimfield?


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Ive never been there i might wanna check this out !!!




Cool!


----------



## Barto (May 14, 2016)

catfish said:


> How did you do at Brimfield?



Not bad, was looking for GI Joe's and 1940's Barclay soldiers.  Nothing!   But I did find this for $100 bucks.  I have a 1953 G model Jukebox to mate it up with....pretty happy
Bart


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2016)

Barto said:


> Not bad, was looking for GI Joe's and 1940's Barclay soldiers.  Nothing!   But I did find this for $100 bucks.  I have a 1953 G model Jukebox to mate it up with....pretty happy
> Bart
> View attachment 316941



Cool!


----------



## Barto (May 14, 2016)

Yeah, I'm pretty stoked.  Since it will be displayed in my game room and connected to my jukebox, I plan on restoring it


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 15, 2016)

The Dudley show has been postponed to avoid conflict with another swap in Wethersfield CT on the same day. I'll post the new info/date when it is confirmed, likely the second week of July.


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (May 18, 2016)

Any info on the CT show?


----------



## Junkhunter (May 18, 2016)

Which CT show? Wwthersfield? I think there's something on CL, but I think it ended up the same date as Dudley.


----------



## mike j (May 19, 2016)

It's posted on RatRodBikes - Events. The 3rd annual Wethersfield, Ct. bike show, swap meet, etc. Just south of Hartford, Ct. It starts late 0700, June 5th.


----------

